# Homemade Modified Moorhammer Slingshot



## TheSlingshotKing (May 23, 2015)

This is a custom slingshot I've recently finished. The design is a moorhammer with higher forks.

It's made from desert ironwood, lignum vitae, purpleheart, and bamboo with birdseye maple spacers. It has some 1/4 inch aluminum pins and is finished with super glue.

This is my first post on the forum, I hope you like it!

-TSK


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Welcome to the forum .. that thing is gorgeous. .nice work


----------



## TheSlingshotKing (May 23, 2015)

StretchandEat said:


> Welcome to the forum .. that thing is gorgeous. .nice work


Thanks!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice work there king....


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

Fine looking slingshot. Great job.

winnie


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Very beautiful, I itself are big verawood fan


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You have built yourself quite a beauty there! Very nice! WELCOME to the forum.


----------



## TheSlingshotKing (May 23, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> You have built yourself quite a beauty there! Very nice! WELCOME to the forum.


Thank you! And I wish I could keep it for myself haha


----------



## TheSlingshotKing (May 23, 2015)

Sharker said:


> Very beautiful, I itself are big verawood fan


Thanks! Me too!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Incredible work there! Heck of a first post.


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Fantastic ,! Welcome!


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beauty


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Amazing, great job! Welcome to the forum


----------

